# Vented insect cup lid fabric?



## radiata (Jul 24, 2010)

Vented insect cup lids (like this Josh's Frogs - vented insect cup lid - cups, lids, and excelsior) have some kind of breathable polyester fabric to prevent insect escapes. Anyone have a lead on where this fabric can be purchased by the yard?

Thanks...


----------



## bobzarry (Mar 2, 2005)

Try an upholstery shop. This is very similar to the fabric used underneath sofas.


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

or just use a coffee filter

james


----------



## VenomR00 (Apr 23, 2010)

I just hot glue papertowels to the top lol works like a charm... and probably much cheaper


----------



## radiata (Jul 24, 2010)

james67 & VenomR00,

I've been raising my FF in Mason jars in a large Rubbermaid container that I keep covered and in which I keep an inch of standing water (under the belief that mites can't swim). Unfortunately the paper products absorb water in this humid environment. I've tried "no-see-um" fabric, but the FF pupa get through it. I'm looking for a fabric that is a little more solid, but at the same time breathable. The problem with disposable cups/lids is that they are a little too buoyant in the Rubbermaid.

Thanks for the input,
Bob


----------



## MichelleSG (May 1, 2010)

I've heard of people using cross stitch fabric of the finer weave. There are several different varieties out there.


----------



## fleshfrombone (Jun 15, 2008)

I've been using a coffee filters and it works like a charm. I tried wee blocker but it doesn't let the ventilate enough.


----------



## Rain_Frog (Apr 27, 2004)

what about felt? what is that made of?


----------



## verybadcow (Aug 6, 2010)

My setup is a lot like radiata's, I use those 32oz canning jars from walmart (like 7 bucks for 12 or something), what I find works best is an old bed sheet thats cut larger than the opening then just removing the center metal piece that comes with the lid and screwing the lid in place. 
I place the jars in a large tote box with about 1" of water and it creates the perfect ventilation/moisture combo that i've found so far, plus on those dryer days here in CA I just close the top and the moisture stays in and if it gets too moist in there, just keep the top off.

But yeah, try an old bedsheet seems to work great and is totally reusable who knows how many times.


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

Whatever felt is....it's not breathable enough.

Whatever fabric that is used for those lids is damn strong. I just powerwashed a couple today that are over 5 years old in superhot water with my sink sprayer.....they are tough and worth every penny. Or every quarter, I guess.

They cost @ .25 cents each - lid......


----------



## Jason DeSantis (Feb 2, 2006)

I am pretty sure the fabric used in those cups is a fiberglass base. I dont know if it is 100% fiberglass but it has some in it. I researched it before and it is easily found online in bulk.
J


----------



## widmad27 (Aug 9, 2006)

Another thought is to use womens leggings ie. pantyhose. They are rather durable, fine weave to begin with, and I would imagine do not have a problem with humidity or moisture.

Just my two cents worth, do with it what you will.

Cheers,


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

i use mason jars too, i have for a long time, but why do you go to all the trouble to use water when you can just use mite spray? and mites can float btw. coffee filters and mason jars are a good solid system, that many have used. i really dont see the necessity of the water and infact it seems like it might be more difficult to maintain the proper humidity (so the CXs dont get soupy)

james


----------



## VenomR00 (Apr 23, 2010)

I think he does it for FF escapees.


----------



## guppygal (Aug 23, 2007)

I use pieces of pantyhose - works great, one size fits all.....


----------



## verybadcow (Aug 6, 2010)

I use the water personally because I keep the cultures out in the garage and no longer in the house (odor) so I needed some way regulate the humidity. Living here in SoCal the weather is usually pretty predictable. In the summer, its a dry heat, so I shut the top of the tote and everything stays nice and perfect, if I dont, the cultures dry out within the day. When its cold outside maybe raining (rare most of the year) I leave it open and they stay good. 

I spray around the container with mite spray and so far, no problems.


----------



## radiata (Jul 24, 2010)

Thank you *MichelleSG* for the cross stitch fabric suggestion. I checked out the local craft store, and the only polyester fabric was a bit thick - used for embroidering napkins. There was a larger selection of cotton cross stitch fabrics, but I prefer to use something that would last longer. 

Thank you *VenomR00* for the hot glue tip - sure beats waiting for silicone glue to dry! 

I think I've found a workable fabric. I noticed some silk screening fabric at an artist's supply store (where I was checking out metal screening material). Wifey once did silk screening and found some material at home. (She also suggested old curtains as a possible fabric.) 

The silk screen fabric is easy to hot glue to my DIY plastic Mason Jar bands, and the pupa in the FF cultures haven't gotten through it. (Yet?) The fabric is also working for a metal band where you use it as you would a coffee filter or paper towel - however the edges of the fabric fray easily. Hot gluing the fabric to a plastic DIY band prevents the fraying.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

My wife sews. She says you want to try chiffon from any fabric store. Breathable but you cannot see any holes like you can on NoSeeUm.
Doug


----------



## Lunar Gecko (May 7, 2010)

cheese cloth you can get it at lowes in the tile section.


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

Cheese cloth is too flimsy....it will tear in no time.

The industry that is producing lids with covered holes is using something with some fiberglass in it. It shouldn't be any great secret....in fact, I'm sure the exact product has been disclosed in another thread at least once....


----------



## VenomR00 (Apr 23, 2010)

no prob radiata. It makes it much easier cause after you are done with your culture you pull off the piece and can wash them seperately to clean them correctly ^^


----------



## Rain_Frog (Apr 27, 2004)

Whatever it is, I'm curious what the solvent is to bind the polyester / fiberglass to the lid. The only way you get glue anything to plastic is by chemically bonding a material to it.


----------



## frogfreak (Mar 4, 2009)

Rain_Frog said:


> Whatever it is, I'm curious what the solvent is to bind the polyester / fiberglass to the lid. The only way you get glue anything to plastic is by chemically bonding a material to it.


I'm pretty sure it is bonded with heat. Sure looks that way to me.


----------



## Eric Walker (Aug 22, 2009)

I have to agree with phill ( well worth their cost ). just buy a buch once and almost 
never again. I have about 30 that I have been useing for atleast 2 years. not a one has ripped with vigerous cleaning with the hottest water. 

I even get 2 new ones ever now and then with my 1/8'' cricket order from ghanns like I did today. awsome little extra


----------

